# Problem after problem...



## Deedee (Aug 22, 2019)

My 2016 cruze has been giving problems. Code p0171 took to mechanic where the valve cover was changed, the Mass Air Flow sensor, map sensor, spark plugs, coil pack, all changed and the car still throws the same code. Took to dealership for diabetic and was told a crack in pcv hose. Changed that hose, code still there, engine light on. Rough start with low engine power that picks up to normal after driving awhile....I'm lost right now??? Even my certified mechanic is lost!! Anyone got advice for me???


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Deedee said:


> My 2016 cruze has been giving problems. Code p0171 took to mechanic where the valve cover was changed, the Mass Air Flow sensor, map sensor, spark plugs, coil pack, all changed and the car still throws the same code. Took to dealership for diabetic and was told a crack in pcv hose. Changed that hose, code still there, engine light on. Rough start with low engine power that picks up to normal after driving awhile....I'm lost right now??? Even my certified mechanic is lost!! Anyone got advice for me???


Aw, you didn't have to retype this whole thread to correct your Diabetic Cruze, you can always edit your post within an hour or so. A common error in these beasts I believe


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Are you sure you aren't talking about a gen 1 Cruze?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------

